# Gig video with OD100se+



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's a video of my band playing Radar Love. Sorry about going out of key in the middle of the solo, oh well that's live..lol. 
Using PRS SC with EMG 85, OD100se+, the rack has a wireless, GCX switcher, TC G-Major, Suhr Mini-mix, ISP Decimator pedal, CAE/MXR Boost O/D, Ground Control Pro and a vol pedal. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-BRoEX_tY 


Mark


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

That's good tone!!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice bass tone!!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I just looked at your other vids as well as this one and...you played with Magni and Dilana from rockstar supernova??? That's sweet! By the way, you guys are great.:rockon2:

Edit: By the way that person in the crowd singing along with Magni on rebel yell is really loud and tone deaf and annoying...XD


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I couldn't help noticing the stack in the background. Just wondering if it was overkill or not for that venue. I'm still trying to figure out what size of an amp is appropriate for a certain size venue. Was the volume up high (8-10) or low?


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

You have a niiced tone ! Got any close-ups of your rig? You did a good job on the song, you play good


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

Quality tone my good sir  keep up the good work and keep the vids coming


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

noobcake said:


> I just looked at your other vids as well as this one and...you played with Magni and Dilana from rockstar supernova??? That's sweet! By the way, you guys are great.:rockon2:
> 
> Edit: By the way that person in the crowd singing along with Magni on rebel yell is really loud and tone deaf and annoying...XD


Yes. We were considered the Houseband for the performers. We also performed with Storm Large and a few others.

Thanks for the kind words.

Mark


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

Skoczylas said:


> You have a niiced tone ! Got any close-ups of your rig? You did a good job on the song, you play good


Thanks, here it is:
Nady 201(don't laugh it's awesome!)
TC G-Force
ISP Decimator ProRackG
DMC GCX Switcher
PP Pro2 
PP A/C
MXR EVH Phase90
MXR Zakk O/D
Suhr Minimix
Ground Control Pro, Boss TU2, Zakk Wah




















Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Mike, can you talk a little about your signal chain? And how you control the effects with the Ground Control switch? It's not often I get to chat with someone who has a well developed rack system like this.

For example, I've always wondered: do you have the footswitch set up to make patch changes so when you change to patch 100 on the footswitch the TC system, the GCX switched, etc. _all_ change to patch 100? Or does each device listen on it's own channel and patch 100 in the footswitch broadcasts a specific patch to each channel (like the TC unit gets told to change to patch 10, the GCX patch 99, etc.)?

Is this making any sense? :smile:


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Hey Mike, can you talk a little about your signal chain? And how you control the effects with the Ground Control switch? It's not often I get to chat with someone who has a well developed rack system like this.
> 
> For example, I've always wondered: do you have the footswitch set up to make patch changes so when you change to patch 100 on the footswitch the TC system, the GCX switched, etc. _all_ change to patch 100? Or does each device listen on it's own channel and patch 100 in the footswitch broadcasts a specific patch to each channel (like the TC unit gets told to change to patch 10, the GCX patch 99, etc.)?
> 
> Is this making any sense? :smile:


The Ground Control Pro can turn any of the loops on or off on the GCX switcher(up to 4 switchers per system) and you can tell the GCP to go to any program# on any midi channel. Basically you setup your midi devices(like a G-Force) and you tell the GCP what midi channel it is on. So when you go into program mode you set whatever loop you want on within the GCX(and whatever GCX unit), then you choose the midi device(G-Force, up to eight different midi devices)and put in whatever program number you want that device to be on.

eg: Patch#4 on my GCP= 
Loop1(zakk O/D)-ON
Loop5(Decimator)-ON
Loop6(setup as a latching switch to change ch's on OD100)
set for Ch2
Loop7(ch2 Boost on OD100)-ON
Loop8(controls my relay activated solo vol boost box)-ON
Loop4(setup to send a midi CC to boost delay vol, repeats on the G-Force)---I can turn this off and on as needed.
G-Force(midi CH1)program change #12

So with one button I can do all this. You can setup any switch to send out midi CC or activate loops on the GCX. Very cool unit and way less tap dancing than a pedalboard full of FX pedals.

Mark


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

I_cant_play said:


> I couldn't help noticing the stack in the background. Just wondering if it was overkill or not for that venue. I'm still trying to figure out what size of an amp is appropriate for a certain size venue. Was the volume up high (8-10) or low?


It was an outdoor gig with a few thousand people, so I doubt it was overkill. I had the volume at about 3 or less.
I normally use two 4x12's to give me a fuller sound, not louder.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark, thanks man. That was an awesome explanation. I feel the urge to toss the board and buy a rack now. 

Do you run the volume pedal as a general expression pedal on the TC unit and then assign it to different functions or as a true volume pedal? What are you using to keep all the cabling to/from the front of the stage under control?


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Mark, thanks man. That was an awesome explanation. I feel the urge to toss the board and buy a rack now.
> 
> Do you run the volume pedal as a general expression pedal on the TC unit and then assign it to different functions or as a true volume pedal? What are you using to keep all the cabling to/from the front of the stage under control?


It is an EB 25k vol pedal designed to work well in a low impedance FX loop(series). I do not run it as an expression but only as a volume pedal. 
Right now I run several cables back and forth from the rack and amp to the pedalboard(all high quality Mogami). 2 for the vol pedal, 2 for the TU2 and Wah, a DC line to power the TU2 and wah, and a midi line with phantom power for the Ground control. I have a Pedalsnake on order that will take care of all the runs. I used a Pedalsnake with my big rack with very good success.
I don't have an audible loss or issues for several reasons:
I use EMGs which are buffered, my Decimator has a buffer, the EB vol pedal is 25k ohms and the FX loop in the OD100is a super high quality low impedance design. 

As a sidenote, I run the vol pedal in the loop after the Decimator and before the G-Force as not to cut off the delays...it makes for great volume swells.

Hey we are playing at Barrymore's on Sept 7, you should come by!

Mark


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Mark - It's nice to see someone from my neck of the woods do so well.

Great tone as always...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

samhill said:


> I used a Pedalsnake with my big rack with very good success.


Cool. I have a PedalSnake and have always wondered if it'd work well with a rack setup. I use it for the board -> amp, f/x send -> board and board -> f/x return lines. It's held up well so far.



> Hey we are playing at Barrymore's on Sept 7, you should come by!


Sounds good man. I'm there!


----------

